# Plant ID please



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

Would anyone be able to identify the above plant for me. It's only about 3-4 inches tall. I got it off a friend and he said he thinks it's a micro sword but I really have no idea. So many plants look so similar to me.

Fingers crossed it's something that can live in a low tech aquarium.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I’d almost say Echinidorus (due to vascular leaf shape), but the stems seem wrong. The rosette and root types are consistent with an Echinodorus. Where’s Eric (Edge) when you need him..... Good luck with the specific ID. 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

CRS Fan said:


> I'd almost say Echinidorus (due to vascular leaf shape), but the stems seem wrong. The rosette and root types are consistent with an Echinodorus. Where's Eric (Edge) when you need him..... Good luck with the specific ID.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


That's what I thought too but it doesn't grow tall. That one leaf in focus looks so much like an amazon sword.


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

Still looking for an ID on this guy. I almost thought Crytocoryne Parva....but i'm not sure lol

Whatever it is, it is getting new leaves already.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm thinking Echinodorus "Aquartica". https://tropica.com/en/plants/plantdetails/Echinodorus'Aquartica'(074F)/4526

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Otocinclus said:


> Still looking for an ID on this guy. I almost thought Crytocoryne Parva....but i'm not sure lol
> 
> Whatever it is, it is getting new leaves already.


It's definitely NOT Crypt parva.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

As per someone on another forum, the mystery has been solved:

Sagittaria platyphylla emersed

now I can at least look into how to care for this thing.


----------

